# The Brother's Grunt Stoneybud grow



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 11, 2007)

*Whats going on everyone. Well didn't really wanna do another grow journal but since we have some new seeds we made gotta do it. OK the seeds are a cross of Nirvana (White Widow) male x Peak Seeds (Northernberry) female. The final results a new strain STONEYBUD. *

*We germinated 10 seeds using the paper towel method. Three days later all 10 seeds have germinated. Not a bad germ rate for seeds we made ourselves. All 10 babies were placed in 16 oz plastic cups with MG soil that feeds up to 3 months. We also added some perlite for better drainage. *

*The babies are now under two 65 watt Flourex lights where they will stay until flower. Didn't have time for pics today but will toss some up first thing tomorrow.  *


----------



## Mutt (Jul 11, 2007)

oooohhh aaahhh the new stoney bud strain huh. sounds like a cool cross man.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 11, 2007)

This sounds cool, i can't wait to see the plant this makes 

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

How cool TBG!  I'll definately be watching Stoneys grow.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 11, 2007)

Great news!!! Another TBG grow! Can't wait for pics.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 11, 2007)

*Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.   Were hoping that the cross will keep the Northernberry flavor but pack the punch of the White Widow.  *


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 11, 2007)

Excellent! I am sure this will be good! Can I ask a favor of you TBG?

I need some mojo for my first grow...PLEASE? 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14871

A cross called stoneybud should be grown in hydro...He he!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 11, 2007)

Well it sure sounds good  i hope all works out well and will be anxious to seee!! 

`Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## the_riz (Jul 11, 2007)

*Hey man stoneybud! sounds awesome, cant wait to see how it turns out  *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey TBG I'm glad to see that your growing  your own seeds. Your already off to a good start with the germ rate all ten that's awesome:woohoo:  Those two strains should definitely pack a good punch. good luck with the girls. is there any chance of some sweet pics off the stoneybud grow:hubba:  will see ya around bro peace
     WOO HOO TBG IS BACK AND AT IT AGAIN WOO HOO
                                      :woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> WOO HOO TBG IS BACK AND AT IT AGAIN WOO HOO
> :woohoo:


 


:yay:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok, if your going to use my name, you'll have to sign some documents...

The first signee of the second place and the second signee of the first place to hereby swear that the third signee of the fourth place isn't doing anything to the next signee of the ninth place. 

________________________  Sign here


Ok, it's ok now. Hahahahahaaha, I can't wait to see how this new strain works out man! 

The best of luck to you!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 12, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Ok, if your going to use my name, you'll have to sign some documents...
> 
> The first signee of the second place and the second signee of the first place to hereby swear that the third signee of the fourth place isn't doing anything to the next signee of the ninth place.
> 
> ...


*Your one sick man Stoney Bud but i think that's why everyone loves ya.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 12, 2007)

*Well everyone here they are. :hubba:  Not much to look at right now but give them a few more weeks.  *


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 12, 2007)

Suuuubscribe


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks like they're off to a good start TBG! I hope they continue, good luck man! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Suuuubscribe


 
me too :hubba:


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 12, 2007)

nice start  and no doubt about 10 for 10 germinating .. thats killer odds, getcha a lotto ticket!!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 12, 2007)

very nice cross dude thats
going to be a sight to see
how it ends up im going to stick
and watch ya and again you had
good results with all of them
germinating good job


take care

peace.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 12, 2007)

Ive been waiting on you next grow TBG, you really have a green thumb and produce buds that encourges every1 here to keep growing.........So they can look like yours. Cant wait to see them baies grow up Heres to your grow:48:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 12, 2007)

10 little Stoneys, from a good bag of dope
1st little Stoney starts to take a toke
joint to lips and lips to bong
When it's a Stoney pullin smoke
you can't go wrong!

Those are some fine looking little Stoneys man!!!!


----------



## Mutt (Jul 12, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> 10 little Stoneys, from a good bag of dope
> 1st little Stoney starts to take a toke
> joint to lips and lips to bong
> When it's a Stoney pullin smoke
> you can't go wrong!


 
if you do go wrong.
weed and feed.
if that dies plant another seed.
when that grows
flower it smoke it..yes indeed.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 12, 2007)

its amazing how you guys germ and grow in that mg soil, never works for me. goodluck with the grow.



scribed


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 23, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. Well thought i would give you all a update on the future ladies. As of today they are 12 days old and are looking great. We have a few spots on a couple plants but no need for worry. I can almost bet that it's from the White Widow side as White strains tend to be sensative with nutes.   Here are a few pics. By the way we are down to 8 plants as were gonna use two of them for the 16 oz. cup grow. :hubba: *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 23, 2007)

n tbg thanks for sharing those pics the ladies are looking great


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 23, 2007)

> White strains tend to be sensative with nutes.


Yes they do. My WW is in prfertilized soil and they have a slight burn. Your ladies are looking beautiful as usual TBG. One day I hope to have that green thumb of yours.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 23, 2007)

Man Bro's, those plants are looking sweet!

Do your magic, man!


Here's some *GREEN MOJO* just for you!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 23, 2007)

good start man ill be watchin your grow, All ready now its gunna be a good one.


----------



## the_riz (Jul 23, 2007)

*i dont usually follow too many grows, not because i dont want to, but because i dont keep up so well on the forum lol but right now  theres 2 that have really cought my eye, rocker420's grow shed and your stoneybud, looking forward to the results  *


----------



## BSki8950 (Jul 23, 2007)

very nice TBG ....hmm that makes me think back to my Ak-48 and how it very easily got nute burn ...  I wonder why the white strains get burnt so bad .... organic ferts will prob be better for my next white strain


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanx for letting me know about the sentivity of ferts for the white strain, I will be getting some soon. The babies are nice looking they getting a lil bushy to them already. I see they got some vigur to them full of life cant wait till 12 more day go by to see the HUGE progress they make. From you TBG, I expect nothing but the best. Keep up the good growing


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 30, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. Well here we are 19 days after breaking ground and the little Stoneybuds are growing fast and furious. We transplanted them into bigger pots over the weekend and they will be transplanted one more time before going into flower. We had some spot problems when they first broke ground but that all seems to be going away as new growth comes in. Anyway here are a few pics.  *


----------



## Mutt (Jul 30, 2007)

Lookin Great Man!!!!!!:aok:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 30, 2007)

Looking great as always TBG


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd love to be a fly on the wall in your grow room.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey, those are some great looking seedlings man!

As always, you're doing great!

How could you fail with a great named strain like that?

They'll be 40 foot plants and have 20 pounds of prime bud on each.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice looking girls you have their. Really nice for 19 days. Ill be watching for more updates. Lots of green mojo to you TBG  Slim


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jul 31, 2007)

Really nice I envy LoL. I need the secret on the 16 oz. cup grow Bud
Peace


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 31, 2007)

How old are they man?
NICE little babies?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2007)

Man alive you have a green thumb.  I bow down to *The Brothers Grunt!*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 31, 2007)

*They are 20 days old today HYDRO333.  *


			
				HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> How old are they man?
> NICE little babies?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 6, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. Well here are the babies 26 days after breaking ground and looking great. I forgot to mention we have a strange looking plant in the bunch. Check out the plant in the third pic and tell me what you see? *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 6, 2007)

Triploidy! Thats cool!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 6, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I forgot to mention we have a strange looking plant in the bunch. Check out the plant in the third pic and tell me what you see? *


 
I can't see what you're talking about man.

hehe, is it wearing pink underwear or what?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh Stoney, you're something else.  

They are looking great.   I am amazed at your growing abilities TBG.  Not only do you have a green thumb....I think you have a green arm.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 6, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Oh Stoney, you're something else.
> 
> They are looking great. I am amazed at your growing abilities TBG. Not only do you have a green thumb....I think you have a green arm.


 
Hes jus all the way green, The Jolly Green Grunt. The plants look nice as always how tall are they???


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2007)

Jolly Green Grunt!!!

Haha.  I gotta agree with ya man.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 6, 2007)

looking awesome over there bro. u have a gift for growing:hubba:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 6, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Jolly Green Grunt!


 
HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAA

I ain't even goin there!


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 7, 2007)

Mmmm!  You do have a triploidy in the mix.  Stoney Bud Beans are a little special aren't they


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 8, 2007)

wow the plants are looking amazing if i might! Keep up the good work TBG!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 8, 2007)

wow how did i miss this?
 you are the man TBG!


----------



## budwizer (Aug 8, 2007)

you should find out how it tase befor you give it a name like that. oh-well Let the MOJO be with you.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

budwizer said:
			
		

> you should find out how it tase befor you give it a name like that. oh-well Let the MOJO be with you.



Check out the mods name in this thread...might see why its called what it is.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 8, 2007)

budwizer said:
			
		

> you should find out how it tase befor you give it a name like that. oh-well Let the MOJO be with you.


 
Dude! The Brothers Grunt are masters of grow! 

His plants have illegitimate kids and he puts MY name on em. The next 21 years will be hell now. Let's see, child support per/bean...

Bro's Grunt!

click>*MORE GREEN MOJO FOR YOU!!!!*<click


----------



## Mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Let's see, child support per/bean...



As TBG's represantative:
out of court settlement:
$500 per month for ferts.
$1000 per month for electricity
$10,000 per month for "pain and suffering developing a cross"
$200 for water (hey it's tap water figure cut ya a break)
The gross:
$11,700 per month
My fee for being a rep.
99.9% 
Welcome to family law. hehehehehehe
oh thats due on the 1st of every month 85% late chrage added for being late on payments.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 9, 2007)

*You guys are just to damn funny. :rofl: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 9, 2007)

I just wanna know who that guy thinks he is, dissin the name like that.  :angrywife: 

:hitchair:


----------



## the_riz (Aug 9, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Dude! The Brothers Grunt are masters of grow!
> 
> His plants have illegitimate kids and he puts MY name on em. The next 21 years will be hell now. Let's see, child support per/bean...
> 
> ...



Lmao :rofl: too funny lol.. might wanna get yourself a good lawyer 

TBG man the little stoneys are looking awesome! and a triploid!.. im guessing thats a ref to the nodes? either way yep, it sure does seem that its a special strain


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 29, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. Thought it was time for an update on the Stoney Buds. As of today they are 49 days old and looking great. Out of the 8 we started with 5 of them ended up being female. All the ladies have been transplanted into 3 gallon pots and placed into flower where they have been for about 1 week as of today. Here are some updated pics. In the back you can see 4 AK-48's which should be done flowering in about 1 or 2 weeks. *


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Aug 29, 2007)

Another amazing grow by the BROTHER!!! Dude awesome plants. How much do u yield off of one usually?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 29, 2007)

They are looking FINE !!!!


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow!!! Those ladies are getting huge! Go check out the AFxPW in my sig...The BG in the making.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 29, 2007)

Damn TBG, how tall are they now, it seems they are the same height as the 1's in the back??? they look good very healthy.Cant wait to see the buds form on them. Keep doin what you doin they love it.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 29, 2007)

Man they look sweet!


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 30, 2007)

Beautiful plants, TBG.  Look forward to watching and learning from this grow!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 30, 2007)

*Well we like to try and keep them small so we get about 1 to 2 oz. per plant on average.  *


			
				S']['()|\|3D said:
			
		

> Another amazing grow by the BROTHER!!! Dude awesome plants. How much do u yield off of one usually?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 30, 2007)

*Whats up BFOK. The Stoneybuds are way smaller they just look bigger or the same size because they are in 3 gallon pots and the AK's are in 1 gallon pots.  *


			
				BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> Damn TBG, how tall are they now, it seems they are the same height as the 1's in the back??? they look good very healthy.Cant wait to see the buds form on them. Keep doin what you doin they love it.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey TBG hows it going brother? Boy it is always a pleasure to stop by your grow the ladies are looking great sorry to hear you had a few males but at least you have the 5 females and some ak48. By the way how is the ak48 strain i see alot of ppl been growing that lately. 
well brother take care thanks for sharing the great pics peace


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 31, 2007)

*Thanks for stopping by Sticky. AK-48 is a very nice plant to grow. Loves packing on the trichromes and a great high.  *


----------



## jash (Aug 31, 2007)

looking veery good,waiting for some close up pics


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey, TBG, if you don't mind me asking, what type of process did this cross go through. Did you back cross, inbreed, etc? They look very uniform for a cross, just curious.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 1, 2007)

*Hey BBP it's just a cross. We were gonna back cross to the NB mother but we ran out of room for everything so we just left them as is. To be honest were very surprised how they are growing and looking. They have the thick leaves like the NB but grow like the WW. It's gonna be good mang.  *


			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Hey, TBG, if you don't mind me asking, what type of process did this cross go through. Did you back cross, inbreed, etc? They look very uniform for a cross, just curious.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 1, 2007)

Why not find 2 phenos you like and stabilize a lil instead of back crossing? I wonder why people back cross instead of inbreeding to stabilize traits. Thats what I was planning with my cross, stabilization. Why would back crossing be better?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 3, 2007)

*To be honest with ya BBP we have read very little on breeding seeds so i can't really answer your questions.  *


			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Why not find 2 phenos you like and stabilize a lil instead of back crossing? I wonder why people back cross instead of inbreeding to stabilize traits. Thats what I was planning with my cross, stabilization. Why would back crossing be better?


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 3, 2007)

lookin great like always m8


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 3, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *To be honest with ya BBP we have read very little on breeding seeds so i can't really answer your questions.  *


Okay. Well, they look good anyway.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 4, 2007)

*Man these ladies are growing fast and looking great. We did something this time around that we have never done before. We cut off most of the small branches on the bottoms of the ladies. Wanna see if it will help fatten up the top buds. Here is a quick pic.  The pic looks yellow because of the HPS.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 4, 2007)

Thats a jungle. Nice, Stoney should be proud.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 4, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Thats a jungle. Nice, Stoney should be proud.


 
I am, I am!

Bro's Grunt, those puppies are looking so sweeeeet!


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 4, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> * We cut off most of the small branches on the bottoms of the ladies.  *


 
Makes sense...looking forward to watching them grow, TBG...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 8, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. It's hard to believe that it is 3 weeks today that these ladies have been in flower. They are all about 3 feet tall now and looking great. Here are a few pics. :hubba: *


----------



## jash (Sep 8, 2007)

looking great brothers,love hows looking your healthy shining leafs


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 8, 2007)

3feet!!!!!!damn TBG it seems like yesterday that they waz 3inches LOL. Great goin Ladies looking good


----------



## Mutt (Sep 8, 2007)

Beautiful plants TBG. :aok:


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 8, 2007)

love that dark green in the leaves, with the lil touch of neon green at the tops. Excellent work as always, pass some of the GREEN MOJO around will ya.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 8, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up everyone. It's hard to believe that it is 3 weeks today that these ladies have been in flower. They are all about 3 feet tall now and looking great. Here are a few pics. :hubba: *


 
They're looking excellent, Bro's Grunt!!!!

I can't wait to see them just before harvest.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2007)

Woohoo beautiful.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 8, 2007)

They *SURE* are some fine looken ladies absolutely beautiful!! *That deep dark green is amazing*. My ladies are 3 weeks in flowering  tomorrow. *I been getting a lot of yellow @ the bottom. Turn yellow and fall off. In one week I lost that dark green look.* Can you take a look if you have time and see what you think? I may have a problem that I need some HELP with THANKS!!
*GROW JOURNAL*:watchplant: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=132684#post132684


----------



## the_riz (Sep 8, 2007)

They look so lush! loving the dark green shiny leaves they got. Cant wait for trich shots and big buds lol


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 8, 2007)

Comin on strong


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice. Can't wait until those buds get big.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 9, 2007)

s21thomas said:
			
		

> *I been getting a lot of yellow @ the bottom. Turn yellow and fall off. In one week I lost that dark green look.*


 
Since this can't be seen on my screen, I wonder what it says???

NOT a good color for text on a light blue background, (the default).


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 9, 2007)

it says,,i been gettin alot of yellow at the bottom,turn yellow and fall off,in one week i lost that dark green look,,,anyways they look awesome man.


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

That looks perfect... :aok: :aok:


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 9, 2007)

*Not only do you have some fabulous looking ladies there, TBG, but your artistry is showing through thru with that very cool background you got goin' there... *


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 9, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *Not only do you have some fabulous looking ladies there, TBG, but your artistry is showing through thru with that very cool background you got goin' there... *


 
*Hey Rdrose........*

*That is what TBG are known for - their weed, and their cool looking backgrounds.*

*Looking good TBG.............  Keep it up!*


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 9, 2007)

nice TBG.. the blue so brings out the nice color ..... ah yum


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 10, 2007)

*Well here we are a few days over 3 weeks into flower and the ladies got their first dose of nutes today. 1/4 tsp. of Fox Farm Big Bloom per gallon of water. Would have started them last week on the nutes but the bud production was going so well we decided to hold back a week. For being in flower only a few days over 3 weeks these ladies are rocking. Wanted to point out one certain plant. In the first pic you will notice 3 tops. Well we topped her and instead of two new tops coming out 3 came out. :hubba:  Anyway here are some new pics taken this morning before their watering.  *


----------



## jash (Sep 10, 2007)

the brothers are rocking!:aok::aok::aok::aok::aok::aok:


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 10, 2007)

looking very nice in front of that tiedie... 
is there a way to tell what strain I poosible have now that my lady is blooming?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 10, 2007)

*Sorry but the only way you will ever know the strain is if you know where it came from. Other than that the only thing you can do is identify it as either Indica (Fat Leaves) Sativa (Thin Leaves). *


			
				OliieTea said:
			
		

> looking very nice in front of that tiedie...
> is there a way to tell what strain I poosible have now that my lady is blooming?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 10, 2007)

Damn tbg those ladies are coming right along all crystallized mmmm looks like you made your self some good seeds there . I always enjoy stopping by your grow makes me drool a little but always amazes me your plants should be in high times


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 10, 2007)

I am digging your backrounds to your pics man. Your buds are looking good as well. I can not wait to see the grand finale


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 10, 2007)

And now the magic is starting to happen good work TBG they looking sweet already


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 14, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. Got some great news. As of today the ladies have been in flower for 4 weeks and are growing strong. Here is the great news. Out of the 5 ladies we have in flower 2 of them are showing lots and lots of trichromes. The buds also seem to be growing alot faster than anything we have grown before. With 4 or 5 weeks left for flowering these ladies are gonna be something else. Anyway here are some pics taken this morning. :hubba: The fourth pic is a fan leaf. *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 14, 2007)

Looking frosty TBG. Good job.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow TBG....they look great dude. :aok:


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 14, 2007)

GREAT looking plants!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 14, 2007)

Yo, Bro's! Those are looking sooooo sweet, man!

I wish I could give em a good sniff. I'll bet they're starting to smell really good.

That fan leaf is impressive at this early stage.

I think you're right man. In another 5 weeks, those are gonna be truly awesome.

Good luck you guys!!!


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 14, 2007)

lookin mint as always bud keep it up


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Sep 14, 2007)

OMG WOW!!!!!!!! Thats all i gotta say. Dude send some of those seeds my way!!!!!!!!!! I love ur grows everytime!!!!!!!! Now let me go change my boxers and wipe the drool off the floor...:holysheep:


----------



## medicore (Sep 14, 2007)

Damn, look at those hairy sugar cones.  That is a lot of nice looking trichomes.  Very good TBG.:holysheep:


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Sep 14, 2007)

My oh my! Thats some beautiful lookin bud! Can't weight to see the end. Good Luck!


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 14, 2007)

Slap me!  That is mmm mmm good!


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 16, 2007)

Yum!!!!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow TBG i think you need to add something to the name,.....like Shiny lol Shiny Stonybud, all them crystals will make u a king in some countries LOL. and theres still alot more growing to do.I must say vary good breeding and growing simply stunnung


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 17, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> Wow TBG i think you need to add something to the name,.....like Shiny lol Shiny Stonybud, all them crystals will make u a king in some countries LOL. and theres still alot more growing to do.I must say vary good breeding and growing simply stunnung


 
Ooohhh...how about Stonybud Crystal...Crystal Stonybud...   

Love those beautiful trichomes...would love to admire them under a microscope!!!  :hubba:   Enugh to make a person 'tingle' all over!!!!!


----------



## Dewayne (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow man, look at that! How many more weeks till the end of harvest do you think? That's that "Stoney bud" that i need to try one day haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 17, 2007)

*Well were looking at about another 4 to 5 weeks on them.  It's wild because all of them have trichromes but two of them are just loaded with them. There are a few bigger fan leaves that won't even open all the way up because of all the trichromes. I'll get a few pics up tomorrow to show off. :hubba:  *


			
				Dewayne said:
			
		

> Wow man, look at that! How many more weeks till the end of harvest do you think? That's that "Stoney bud" that i need to try one day haha.
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 17, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> Ooohhh...Enugh to make a person 'tingle' all over!!!!!


 
I do that to all the ladies....:hubba:


Hey, it's got white on top, it's stoney....it's me!

Bro's Grunt, this stuff is gonna be awesome, man!!!!


----------



## Mutt (Sep 17, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I do that to all the ladies....:hubba:
> 
> 
> Hey, it's got white on top, it's stoney....it's me!!



:rofl:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 17, 2007)

they look great good job.keep up the good work.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2007)

*Well here are a few pics of one of our frosty ladies 3 days shy of 5 weeks into flower. She has the most trichromes out of the five.  Notice some of the larger fan leaves won't open all the way. We think it's from all the trichromes but not sure. Will put more pics of all of them come Friday. ENJOY!!!!  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 18, 2007)

Look at the pretty crystals.


----------



## simo123 (Sep 18, 2007)

OMFG those pics are mad GOOD WORK


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 19, 2007)

i think i just drooled on my keyboard.....looking great TBG!


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow.... look at all those beautiful crystals....:farm:


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 19, 2007)

TBG-
Are you planning to do anything about your "trichy" girl? I would take a cutting and try to re-veg, or seed a couple of buds with some of your kick butt pollen. You've got a keeper if you can lock in the trait.

Way to go and lookin great. You guyz ROCK!

PB


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 19, 2007)

I know you gonna be makeing some hash outta thoses leaves. thoses ladies are really bling bling i love how they look


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2007)

*Whats up PB. :ciao: Well out of the five there are two that have the trichromes all over. The other's have them also but just not as much. We might try and reveg her but if we don't it's not a big deal because we have about 5,000 of these seeds. :hubba: *


			
				Pot Belly said:
			
		

> TBG-
> Are you planning to do anything about your "trichy" girl? I would take a cutting and try to re-veg, or seed a couple of buds with some of your kick butt pollen. You've got a keeper if you can lock in the trait.
> 
> Way to go and lookin great. You guyz ROCK!
> ...


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 19, 2007)

Dude... I don't think you are going to have to manicure anything on those two frosty plants!!! :aok:


----------



## Major Tom (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow, never seen anything like that before!  Nice job!


----------



## Nico (Sep 19, 2007)

Well compared to mine these are kickbudd..

Mine will be there soon I can smell it!!!

Nice one

Nico


----------



## jash (Sep 19, 2007)

excellent pics bros


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow, what incredible pictures!  That stuff is going to be sweet!


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 19, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up PB. :ciao: We have about 5,000 of these seeds. :hubba: *


 
Holy cow! You guys have the bases covered for sure! That's a fine accomplishment.

PB


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 20, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. Well as of today the ladies have been in flower for 5 weeks and growing strong. They seem to be taking the nutes well as were not seeing any spots or anything on the leaves.   Anyway here are some pics. Each pic is a different plant. I'll get some better pics up over the weekend if i'm feeling better. Damn brother brought home a cold from work and guess who cought it? ME!*


----------



## MarPassion (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice pics there man.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey MarP! hehe, I can't wait until those "Stoneybuds" are ready to harvest! The Bro's Grunt are going to strip off all the coverings from the Stoneybud and expose the naked stoneybuds buds to the world!

Oh God! I think I may have just given the Grunts a few nightmares...

HAHA

I'm killin me!

Seriously, that is some pretty awesome looking weed! Looks like the Alps on a cold winter day!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't think I've ever been anywhere, where I ever heard the words:

"Stoneybuds buds and Grunts nightmares" in any way what-so-ever.

This place is magic!

Bro Grunt, I hope you get over your cold real fast man! That thing is nasty. Lots of people here are down with it. The one here is a flu that's layin people out for a week.

I hope that's not what you have man!

Your thumb hasn't lost any of it's greeness. You're a born master!


----------



## MarPassion (Sep 21, 2007)

Will the real Stoney Bud stand up please hahahaha.

But in all seriousness, what an honor to be named after a strain of TBG. 

TBG you have to join the cannabis cup and go for the strain of the year!! yeahh  haha


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 28, 2007)

*Today they are 6 weeks into flower.  *


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 28, 2007)

Wait.  Is there a bud under there or is that just straight THC!?!?! 

I love it man.  Great work!


----------



## MarPassion (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like i have to find my snowboard and get ready for next week and board of those White Buds of yours  hehehe
An early white christmas at the looks of it TBG


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 28, 2007)

I see ya ladies rocking there crystals for a night on the town. LOL Great going TBG, they really look great. how long you gonna et them flower for??


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 28, 2007)

Man oh man, if those smoke as well as they are looking, you're gonna get all messed up!

hehe

Looking real good!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2007)

Delicious!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 29, 2007)

*Were thinking maybe 8 to 9 weeks for flower so we have 2 or 3 more to go.  *


			
				BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> I see ya ladies rocking there crystals for a night on the town. LOL Great going TBG, they really look great. how long you gonna et them flower for??


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 29, 2007)

Thats jus great. Congrats on a successfull new custom strain that looks wonderful


----------



## BurntBeyondRecogition (Sep 29, 2007)

Are you planning on taking the time to stablize this??? from the seeds you got.. how many phenotypes did you get?? what was the selection process for the WW and NB???... sorry if they were answer in part of full in the last 8 pages... LOL


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 29, 2007)

Yummy


----------



## medicore (Sep 29, 2007)

That is nice man, I want some.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 29, 2007)

hell man u got it sorted aight


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 30, 2007)

*Well we just took the best male and best female we had and matched them up. As far as stabilizing we haven't thought about it yet.  *


			
				BurntBeyondRecogition said:
			
		

> Are you planning on taking the time to stablize this??? from the seeds you got.. how many phenotypes did you get?? what was the selection process for the WW and NB???... sorry if they were answer in part of full in the last 8 pages... LOL


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 30, 2007)

hey TBG, lovin the porn you got there 


			
				DLtoker said:
			
		

> Wait.  Is there a bud under there or is that just straight THC!?!?!



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
i think that says it all hahaha. great job man, hope the 2 you chosen make lots of seed for the sowing 

85C


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 5, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. :ciao: Well here we are 7 weeks into flower today and the ladies are about 1 or 2 weeks away from harvest. :hubba:  It seems like just yesterday these ladies were babies. They all seem to have picked up the berry smell from their Northernberry mom because it's BERRYLICIOUS SMELLING in the room.   We noticed the two that are loaded with trichromes have less hairs while the other three have more hairs and less trichromes but all look and smell great.   Anyway here are some updated pics taken this morning. :aok: *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW those babies are frosty :aok:


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 5, 2007)

Fantastic!  What an accomplishment with your own breeding.

Interesting detail about the difference in the trichs and pistils of your plants.

PB


----------



## RobZombie (Oct 5, 2007)

Amazing... TBG those buds are real eye candy congrats


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 5, 2007)

SERIOUS YUM !!!!

Sweet looking buds man!

I can't wait to hear the smoke report!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 5, 2007)

Girls are looking great.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 9, 2007)

yo TBG whats going on brother? man that garden is looking fabulous do u have any paper towels over there? because i need something to wipe this drool off my chin:hubba: lol bro on a seriousness all your budz belong in high times i mean when i look at that mag and i look at your budz yours are far more better than any bud in there you would win the cover page every year  cant wait to see the harvest great grow bro and thanks for sharing those fabulous ladies with us peace


----------



## Gadhooka (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey TBG, those look NICE!  So far so good,:cool2:  huh!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 9, 2007)

yup those be frosty!!!!goodluck with the rest.yummmmy


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 11, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up everyone. Well here are the babies 26 days after breaking ground and looking great. I forgot to mention we have a strange looking plant in the bunch. Check out the plant in the third pic and tell me what you see? *


 
Hi there TBG i have a couple of questions about your tripod there i guess first off did you run into any extra problems with it during its growth the reason i ask is because i have a baby tri that sprouted from seed and is taking well so far but other ?s would be did it yield more off that one plant than the others, if i was to clone it would it still hold the trait of being a tri, and if i was to breed it with another plant (still unknown as its sex) would it be possible to make this a dominant trait (causeing more tri's)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17833


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 11, 2007)

*She is growing just like any normal plant. Yes her buds are bigger than the other's because of this. Not sure about the breeding part. Sorry mang. I would say if you clone her she will keep the tri traits.  *


			
				Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Hi there TBG i have a couple of questions about your tripod there i guess first off did you run into any extra problems with it during its growth the reason i ask is because i have a baby tri that sprouted from seed and is taking well so far but other ?s would be did it yield more off that one plant than the others, if i was to clone it would it still hold the trait of being a tri, and if i was to breed it with another plant (still unknown as its sex) would it be possible to make this a dominant trait (causeing more tri's)
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17833


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 11, 2007)

sweet on the big nugz thats a plus fo sho i think im going to like this plant ltes hope it comes out a she so we can have fun might have to try some breeding with it and see if i cant make that a trait of a new strain


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 11, 2007)

*Best of luck to ya Dubbman and i hope it's a female.  *


			
				Dubbaman said:
			
		

> sweet on the big nugz thats a plus fo sho i think im going to like this plant ltes hope it comes out a she so we can have fun might have to try some breeding with it and see if i cant make that a trait of a new strain


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 11, 2007)

*Hey there TBG, your ladies look absolutely delicious!!!   *

*I kind of like the idea of a tri-leaf plant...a bit of an oddity/stealth feature,  if someone noticed a plant like that growing in a window or ? they would possibly not suspect it to be MJ...?*


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 11, 2007)

Man oh man, if the Brothers Grunt grew some parsley, you'd be able to get high off it!

The dudes have a whole set of green fingers!


----------



## dmack (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah definatly doing a great job with the grows. One of the best. ::thumbup::


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. First i wanna thank you all for the kind words they mean alot.   As of today the ladies are 8 weeks into flower and just about done. All the ladies will be down within the next 7 days or so. :aok:  Here are some pics taken yesterday.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2007)

*More pics.  :hubba: *


----------



## jash (Oct 12, 2007)

very very nice brothers


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow! Those look deeeeeeelishhhh! Would love to tingle the ol nostrils with it. I bet it smells yummy......LOL!

Can you give a "smell report"? Y'know, something like "Slightly skunky, with a hint of orange."  

Seriously though, those are going to be some tight nugs. High Times centerfold stuff. Don't forget to show off the cured nugs when they get done.

Just think about it, you guys bred some awsome weed. Thanks for the pics..........

PB


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2007)

*The room smells like berries PB. :hubba: *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 12, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *The room smells like berries PB. :hubba: *


 
The pygmy is on his way over. He says he's tired of living with me. I don't grow enough!

He has his little berry basket with him and a very excited look on his mugg.

He's all yours now man!


----------



## Artfan (Oct 12, 2007)

I' ve got soooooooooo much to learn. Beautiful plants, I can taste them in my mind sorted.
Peace
Artfan


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2007)

*Send him on over Stoney and bring yourself with him.  *


			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> The pygmy is on his way over. He says he's tired of living with me. I don't grow enough!
> 
> He has his little berry basket with him and a very excited look on his mugg.
> 
> He's all yours now man!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 12, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Send him on over Stoney and bring yourself with him.  *


 
You got it man!

I get up in your neighborhood once in awhile. Next time I do, I'll PM ya.

We can wear our monster masks....hehe


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. Well the time has come and all the ladies will be coming down this Friday whcih will be 9 weeks of flowering. Could have taken a few down already but we figured why not just wait and take them all down at once. We are very happy with this grow and the buds this cross produced and i'm sure the high is gonna be even better. Anyway here are some pictures of the ladies taken this morning. These will be the last pictures you see of these ladies alive. Next time you see them they will be hanging to dry. Please don't reply to this last post right away as i will be posting alot of pictures. Hope you all enjoy. *


----------



## jash (Oct 16, 2007)

awesome..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2007)

*More pics. :hubba: *


----------



## Beach'd Out Stoner (Oct 16, 2007)

IMHO i think you should put pic number 10 for BPOTM... i mean all of them could go but i think that one could take it... GREAT GROW... i hope to have half as much luck on my grow as you did on yours... looking forward to the smoke test... but it looks like they have been studying for a long time and they are gonna ACE the test for sure... let us know... peace


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2007)

*Thanks for stopping in BOS. Sorry but us Mods can't enter the BPOTM contest but i do post pics up every month just for the hell of it.  *


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 16, 2007)

*'**Sup TBG :ciao:. Them's some nice plants dude. Nice job :aok:. peace, e *:bong2:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 16, 2007)

TBG, what can i say about these ladies that every1 havent said already. You doing great keeping these ladies vary happy. What size light do you have??? Cant wait for the harvest pics and the smoke report. Great Growing


----------



## dj_destroyer (Oct 16, 2007)

wowzerssssss. it actually looks like you sprinkled sugar on them! they are just covered in crystals!

your own cross, seeing them do this nice, must feel awesome. I cant wait to do my first cross (probably shortly after christmas)

Do you do anything extra to add density to the buds nearing the end. Any tips/tricks you wanna indulge us in! Anything at all, because these plants have got it going on... very gorgeous!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2007)

*Whats up BFOK. We have our ladies under a 400 watt HPS.  *


			
				BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> TBG, what can i say about these ladies that every1 havent said already. You doing great keeping these ladies vary happy. What size light do you have??? Cant wait for the harvest pics and the smoke report. Great Growing


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2007)

*Hey DJ thanks for stopping in. The only thing we do is Give them Fox Farm Big Bloom every other watering when they go into flower. Other than that it's good old MG soil and plain old water.  *


			
				dj_destroyer said:
			
		

> wowzerssssss. it actually looks like you sprinkled sugar on them! they are just covered in crystals!
> 
> your own cross, seeing them do this nice, must feel awesome. I cant wait to do my first cross (probably shortly after christmas)
> 
> Do you do anything extra to add density to the buds nearing the end. Any tips/tricks you wanna indulge us in! Anything at all, because these plants have got it going on... very gorgeous!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 16, 2007)

I think TBG's Wally world has that "special homeade MG mix" that the rest of us can't get 
Really frosty there bro.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful buds, keep up the good work :aok:


----------



## berserker (Oct 16, 2007)

Well now that you set the standard for StoneyBud.I hope that when I do my journal that they will be as nice as your's.Way it keep it GREEN TBG:hubba:


----------



## jash (Oct 17, 2007)

excellent buds nd pics brothers:hubba:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 17, 2007)

very nice how it smoke mmmmmmmm  mmmmmmm  tasty.keep it growing!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 20, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. Well it's a sad day today as the last of the ladies came down.   Sad for them great for us. :hubba:  Out of the 5 ladies one was very different than the other's. I mean her calayx's were so swollen and she had alot more trichromes than the rest. I will toss some pics up of her down in the TBG Collection in a day or so when i get the chance. Anyway here are some harvest pics and yet another grow journal has come to an end. :ciao: *


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 20, 2007)

Looking great man have fun with that!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 20, 2007)

*TBG, you're the man! If anyone can grow it, TBG can!!!!*

That's a fine, fine looking crop man!

I hope it drys and cures perfect for you guys.

I'm looking forward to the smoke report!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 20, 2007)

Damn TBG those some long budz ya got there. Congrats on the harvest.Cant wait for the smoke report


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 20, 2007)

:holysheep:  Damn bro Damn i wish that i was those clothes hangers right now  i must say TBG that i love watching all your journals Ive learned so much from them And I also drooled so much over them lol So thanks again for sharing your Awesome grow with me and all the other members here  Hey if you need help smoking any of that sweet bud send some this way lol


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 20, 2007)

Just putting the final touches on the "Meds Donation Form". This way you can get a tax write-off for your generous donation of Stoney Bud to the *Pot Belly Medical Marijuana Foundation*.  

"Our" patients will really appreciate your kind, neverending, and generous support.

PB


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 20, 2007)

wow  nice harvest


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 20, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Just putting the final touches on the "Meds Donation Form". This way you can get a tax write-off for your generous donation of Stoney Bud to the *Pot Belly Medical Marijuana Foundation*.
> 
> "Our" patients will really appreciate your kind, neverending, and generous support.


 
Ok, how do I join?

I love the "neverending" part...


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 20, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Ok, how do I join?
> 
> I love the "neverending" part...


 
We have our people on it right now.  Will send final documents here shortly.......


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 20, 2007)

:holysheep:  ... Amazing dude, how big are those plants btw? (in inches or feet if you dont mind for us dumb Americans


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2007)

*Hey i am American NewbieG.   Plants were a bit over 3 feet tall.  *


			
				NewbieG said:
			
		

> :holysheep: ... Amazing dude, how big are those plants btw? (in inches or feet if you dont mind for us dumb Americans


----------



## Growdude (Oct 21, 2007)

Them are some frosty nugs! definetly include a smoke report and final weight.


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 21, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Hey i am American NewbieG.   Plants were a bit over 3 feet tall.  *



haha dang man thats amazing. How much weight did you get from each plant at 3 ft?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 22, 2007)

*Not sure as we didn't weigh it wet. I will post the dry weight up when the time comes and give you all a nice smoke report.  *


			
				NewbieG said:
			
		

> haha dang man thats amazing. How much weight did you get from each plant at 3 ft?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2007)

*Well the dry weight is in at just a bit over 5 oz. That's about an oz. per plant. All buds are now curing in jars.  *


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey guys - that's great.  I love to stick my nose in and take a big whiff when I burp the jar.  It smells soooooooo good.  Plus I know it won't be long before I'm packing a bong with that stuff.

Great job and great strain you came up with.

PB


----------



## Beach'd Out Stoner (Oct 31, 2007)

well done ... looking forward to a bong toke report!... let us know Bro's


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2007)

*Thanks mang.  Give it a few more weeks of curing and i'll give a smoke report. :aok: *


			
				Beach'd Out Stoner said:
			
		

> well done ... looking forward to a bong toke report!... let us know Bro's


----------



## tom-tom (Oct 31, 2007)

buitifull bud brother u amaze me ive never seen no one grow so good.


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 31, 2007)

hey u guys should move to wa state lmfao, we need more growers around here lol those buds are bangin, i wish i could try it  mmmmm


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 3, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well the dry weight is in at just a bit over 5 oz. That's about an oz. per plant. All buds are now curing in jars.  *


5 oz great job!!!!i bet it feels great to harvest from seeds you made,i made a few cali orange seeds for practice waiting on them to dry see what happens.let us know if u revegged the one with all the trichs,if not with all the seeds im sure you will have plenty more hopefully there more female and frosty.but im sure they all will pack a expando commando hit  lol .great grow i hope to see more journals if u havent did one on how u make your seeds i would.thanks again PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 3, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> hey u guys should move to wa state lmfao, we need more growers around here lol those buds are bangin, i wish i could try it  mmmmm


lol man thats crazy i use to live out that way and prices out there are much better then were im at,lol infact i never tryed so much weed till i hit a barder fair out in Wa state,also first tried bluberry out there.i always figured there was seaosoned growers out there but maybe it was cause i was so close to canada?


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 3, 2007)

lol..... i'll never tell hahahahahahaha, actually you'd be suprised at how few get blessed with the green thumb, it kinda sux cuz then the rest depend on us,,, lol right?


----------



## the_riz (Nov 8, 2007)

damn TBG..  i knew theyd turn out good but there some seriously nice looking buds man, its been a good read and some great eye candy as always 

how long until your cures over?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 8, 2007)

*Were gonna give it another week or so and BAM it's smoke time. :hubba: *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 8, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Were gonna give it another week or so and BAM it's smoke time. :hubba: *


 
Man! I can't wait to hear how it is!

I've got my fingers crossed for you man!


----------



## Herblover (Nov 9, 2007)

Those buds are beautiful.  I too can't wait to hear how it smokes.


----------



## cannagro (Nov 9, 2007)

what agreat cross would luv to try that smoke, they look good cant wait to follow ur gro, good job TBG


----------



## cannagro (Nov 9, 2007)

that **** looks f ing awesum hhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm yummy


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 10, 2007)

y0 TBG bring a fat sack of that **** to my house lol

looks awesome bro, whats next on the list?


Dc


----------



## medicore (Nov 28, 2007)

What's up with that smoke report.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey TBG!

Was just thinking the other day it would be great to see some tight nugs and smoke report.

PB


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 28, 2007)

*Looking forward to hearing how good the Stoneybud smoke is, TBG!!!*  :hubba:


----------



## Mutt (Nov 28, 2007)

Guess the stoney bud was so good he forgot to make a smoke report. :joint:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 29, 2007)

*Sorry everyone been real busy. I will post the smoke report later today.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 29, 2007)

*Well posted the smoke report. Not much but good enough.  *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey TBG how you been brother been a little busy here myself :hubba: so how was the high was it a couch high giggle high did you have the hungry horrors after  lol.
So you getting ready for the snow storm? They are saying 7 to 14 inches for us  Well bro Will be back around soon peace


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 22, 2008)

great journal TBG, awesome pics man. gives me great hope for my twin grow i`ve started


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 22, 2008)

WOW! Hope mine turn out that purty.


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 16, 2008)

TBG..my hats off to you and the grow and journal. Mine are at one week into bud, so if you say 9 weeks, this means I have possibly 2 more months. Thats about the same as last year for me for harvest. I can't wait to watch mine do what yours have already done. Very nice and beautiful.


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome grow..


----------

